# 4 boys!!!!



## LilianA

I just found out that we will be having our 4th and last boy!! I have all boys and i always dreamed of having a girly girl... and dressing her and doing her hair and having a shopping partner and a friend forever!!
I feel like its all gone now! my dreams of a girl are shattered forever!
I'm sure I will love this boy to death but I just can't shake off this bit of sadness in my gut!


----------



## george83

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I can not even begin to imagine how your feeling, I've got three boys and was desperately hoping my youngest was going to be my girl. I know your right and you will love your Lo with all your heart but it doesn't take away what your feeling. Thinking of you x x


----------



## cupcakekate

:hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Hugs hun. I know it must be a very funny feeling but just remember you are going to have a gorgeous baby who is going to be healthy and love you unconditionally. That feeling trumps gender. Xxx


----------



## embeth

:hugs: for u xx I know exactly what u mean. I have 3 boys and find out 2 weeks tomorrow this is our last so u know I will be gutted if it's a boy which in my gut I know it is. 
Don't know about u but its not having another boy that upsets me I love my boys and will always have love for another it's the never having a girl of my own. Hard to take. I find maybe shopping for some bits for bub and thinking of all the positives of another blue bundle helps. Plus u have a healthy baby growing in there which is amazing. Hope u feel
Better soon xxx


----------



## LilianA

embeth said:


> :hugs: for u xx I know exactly what u mean. I have 3 boys and find out 2 weeks tomorrow this is our last so u know I will be gutted if it's a boy which in my gut I know it is.
> Don't know about u but its not having another boy that upsets me I love my boys and will always have love for another it's the never having a girl of my own. Hard to take. I find maybe shopping for some bits for bub and thinking of all the positives of another blue bundle helps. Plus u have a healthy baby growing in there which is amazing. Hope u feel
> Better soon xxx

Exactly! I already love this little boy to pieces!! its the thought of never having a little girl that is a bit sad but now that I've slept on it I am over it :sleep:
I am thinking of going out and getting a few baby things to start with now that we know the gender..
I hope you get your little girl! let us know how it goes hun


----------



## embeth

LilianA said:


> embeth said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: for u xx I know exactly what u mean. I have 3 boys and find out 2 weeks tomorrow this is our last so u know I will be gutted if it's a boy which in my gut I know it is.
> Don't know about u but its not having another boy that upsets me I love my boys and will always have love for another it's the never having a girl of my own. Hard to take. I find maybe shopping for some bits for bub and thinking of all the positives of another blue bundle helps. Plus u have a healthy baby growing in there which is amazing. Hope u feel
> Better soon xxx
> 
> Exactly! I already love this little boy to pieces!! its the thought of never having a little girl that is a bit sad but now that I've slept on it I am over it :sleep:
> I am thinking of going out and getting a few baby things to start with now that we know the gender..
> I hope you get your little girl! let us know how it goes hunClick to expand...

Thanku xx 2 weeks tomorrow I'll be sure to update. Enjoy ur bubba shopping! X


----------



## diz

Sorry hun, it must be really difficult. I just found out today I'm expecting boy number three. Im sure having three boys will be great fun, but i did want a daughter. Hope your ok x


----------



## LilianA

Thank you Diz I do love having 3 and we weren't trying for this fourth but when it happened I truly thought that I was going to get my girl!! 
will you be trying again?


----------



## donnarobinson

I found out I'm having my third boy today and I cried so much this baby wasn't even planned I was so happy with my two boys x hope ur ok Hun x


----------



## mumandco

I have 3 boys already and soon Wel be trying for a fourth baby..I'd be lying if i said I wasn't scared...I too would really like a girl,of course if it's a boy it will be loved but just to have a daughter would be amazing.


----------



## Misscalais

:hugs: im finding myself in a similar situation. But im only just pregnant, with an oopsie and I'm hoping and praying this baby is a girl because i didn't want any more kids. But of course baby will be loved no matter.


----------



## LilianA

mumandco said:


> I have 3 boys already and soon Wel be trying for a fourth baby..I'd be lying if i said I wasn't scared...I too would really like a girl,of course if it's a boy it will be loved but just to have a daughter would be amazing.[/QUOT]
> 
> 
> Good luck hun! I hope you get your baby girl..do all the homework and try some girl methods maybe they will work!


----------



## LilianA

Misscalais said:


> :hugs: im finding myself in a similar situation. But im only just pregnant, with an oopsie and I'm hoping and praying this baby is a girl because i didn't want any more kids. But of course baby will be loved no matter.

mine was an oopsie too hahaha I went ahead and sold all baby stuff and gave away all the baby clothes!!! I hope you have better luck than I did in the girl department :winkwink:


----------



## mumandco

LilianA said:


> mumandco said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 boys already and soon Wel be trying for a fourth baby..I'd be lying if i said I wasn't scared...I too would really like a girl,of course if it's a boy it will be loved but just to have a daughter would be amazing.[/QUOT]
> 
> 
> Good luck hun! I hope you get your baby girl..do all the homework and try some girl methods maybe they will work!
> 
> Thank you x I have been looking already at some methods and hubby is willing to give them a try..so fingers crossed it worksClick to expand...


----------



## Hotbump

I'm trying not to do any method to get a girl because I feel like I would be more disappointed if it failed. I have three boys and I really want a baby girl but I'm scared. I'm from a family of 12 and every one of my siblings have either all girls or at least one girl except for me :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I know exactly how you are feeling. With my last baby, being told it was a boy destroyed me. I cried so hard. Not that I knew I wouldn't love him, but saying good bye to the idea of a girl was just devastating to me. 

We are pg again, this time not planned, but we weren't exactly preventing either. I am going into this a bit differently. But I know I will still be a mess when baby comes as DH is getting the snip in Oct. if we find out we are having a boy. This will be final for me. But I am more prepared this time.


----------



## motherofboys

I had my 4th boy 2 years ago (20 th of this month) I'm not a girly girl but I always assumed I would have a girl too. I mean, who has 4 boys right? That doesn't happen! Except it does and it did. I can honestly say I love him, he is such a character and I wouldn't change him for the world. But 2 years on and I still wish we could have had a girl as well.


----------



## allforthegirl

I found out I only make boys :shock:


----------

